# First Kiss :)



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Considering I've never really been with a girl up until this year this seems like a pretty big step for me. 

I've been pretty much just good friends with her for 2 months or so. I thought she was giving me hints that she wanted to be more than just friends, but I wasn't sure. It seemed like she was waiting for me to make a move. The problem is that my self-confidence isn't the best so I wasn't sure how to take it further.

I waited too long so it was a bit awkward I think. I was over at her place hanging out and it was getting late so I went to head out. On my way out I'd usually give her a hug or something and be on my way. I hope I didn't make her feel too awkward, but once she realized I was going in to kiss her she turned right into it, so I guess that's a good sign  And she's still talking to me today


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

That's great...what a feeling eh?


----------



## Krikorian (May 16, 2011)

Welcome to the world of sexual performance anxiety!


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Big ups!


----------



## boredandtired (Jun 19, 2011)

Congrats. 

Been a while since I've had a meaningful one. Enjoy the moment.


----------



## luke28 (Jun 13, 2011)

"Welcome to the world of sexual performance anxiety!  "

Wow, feel the love


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

Congrats on taking that chance, huh!


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm so jealous!

Way to go! :clap


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

:yay :high5


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Monroee said:


> I'm so jealous!
> 
> Way to go! :clap


you want to be kissing a girl too hu?

And wellin mate


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

xTKsaucex said:


> you want to be kissing a girl too hu?


*looks at signature*

I'm bisexual, dear.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Yay!! Congrats dude, I'm so stoked for you! :]


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Monroee said:


> *looks at signature*
> 
> I'm bisexual, dear.


I'd be **** with signing forms if I cant even read that BLATANT small print.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks everyone =D


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Nice  Way to go!


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

**** yeah booiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! :high5

Well done.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

That's great. Congrats .


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Way to go! Awesome thread, totally made me smile. :boogie

Keep it up! Go get more kissesssss get em get em get em


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

did u felt on the top of the world ?


----------



## Paragon (Apr 13, 2010)

ahh man. Grats


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

This is cute. Made me smile for you haha


----------



## cubanscorpio (Jun 30, 2010)

awesome man! kudos to you. im 26 too and i was hoping this year would be the year but it doesnt seem like it since in october is gonna be the start of another year for me. seems like life is gonna keep going for me kissless :/ glad some good people are having success. good for you :boogie


----------



## OpiodArmor (Jun 15, 2011)

Very cool! Just wait till you start making out; I think that's the best thing, even better than sex, when it's with someone you really love.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I really enjoyed reading your post, sounds wonderful! Congrats


----------



## kippan (Jun 4, 2011)

This is wonderful.  Reading this brings back a few good memories.


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

huh said:


> Considering I've never really been with a girl up until this year this seems like a pretty big step for me.
> 
> I've been pretty much just good friends with her for 2 months or so. I thought she was giving me hints that she wanted to be more than just friends, but I wasn't sure. It seemed like she was waiting for me to make a move. The problem is that my self-confidence isn't the best so I wasn't sure how to take it further.
> 
> I waited too long so it was a bit awkward I think. I was over at her place hanging out and it was getting late so I went to head out. On my way out I'd usually give her a hug or something and be on my way. I hope I didn't make her feel too awkward, but once she realized I was going in to kiss her she turned right into it, so I guess that's a good sign  And she's still talking to me today


awesome work man!!! at 26 thqat gives me some hope man!!! at 21 i felt too old already!!!!! i need to kiss a girl toooooo! hahah

btw what do u mean '' I think. I was over at her place hanging out and it was getting late so I went to head out.''

how do u think? u must know ur first kiss scenario!


----------



## seraph1bk (Jun 21, 2011)

So... a misunderstanding helped break the ice? Very nice.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

rctriplefresh5 said:


> btw what do u mean ''_... I think._ I was over at her place hanging out and it was getting late so I went to head out.''
> 
> how do u think? u must know ur first kiss scenario!


Take a look at it again ;p


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

That's friggin awesome, huh. I'm happy for you.


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

Congrats brah


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Yay!! :clap



Krikorian said:


> Welcome to the world of sexual performance anxiety!


And... errr...

yeah


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

huh said:


> I hope I didn't make her feel too awkward, but once she realized I was going in to kiss her she turned right into it, so I guess that's a good sign  And she's still talking to me today


That's a very good sign. 

Congrats. Kisses are wonderful. Here's to more.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Im Getting All Emotional


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

So sweet


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

thats awesome


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

Sweet! Congrats.

Reminds me of my first kiss. She said I smelled of alcohol and I said she smelled like fish. We'd had seafood and a (I'd) had a few drinks at dinner.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

MWAH. Woop woop, good stuff 
Do you thing, knock her out lol 

x


----------



## x3 Misaki (Jun 18, 2011)

Aawww! Congrats! ^^


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Congrats, nice move sir!


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Oh darn, I'm having that awwwwwwwwww reaction.  This is a nice thing to read and I'm happy for ya. :clap


----------



## madsv (Mar 19, 2010)

Way to go

Congrats buddy


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

:boogie :clap Congrats huh :clap :boogie


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Congrats on the first kiss! :clap Did you have your second one yet ? ;D


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

One small step for man, one giant ****in leap for a guy with SA.






Respect.


----------



## JadedCalalily (Feb 24, 2011)

Awwww congrats


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Super Marshy said:


> Congrats on the first kiss! :clap Did you have your second one yet ? ;D


Yup, this morning  Stayed at her place last night helping with some moving and we watched some movies. This time it was much more natural and not awkward.


----------



## madsv (Mar 19, 2010)

huh said:


> Yup, this morning  Stayed at her place last night helping with some moving and we watched some movies. This time it was much more natural and not awkward.


Good for you:clap


----------



## O B kool (Mar 18, 2011)

Hell yeah!! Im so happy for you man! Now I gotta get my first kiss


----------



## Darkrian (Jun 14, 2010)

Damn I gotta get mine now lol

Or I will be forever alone


----------



## ThisGuy (Jul 13, 2010)

Jealous. :sigh

It must have felt amazing. I hope things continue to go well for the two of yous. :clap


----------



## Colton (Jun 27, 2011)

Good job! I'm sure this is inspiring for all the kissless dudes out there, myself included.


----------



## fatelogic (Jun 21, 2011)

good for you dude. my first french kiss was at 13 years old and i was forced to it. to top it off, her breath was stinky. so i had to come up with an excuse to spit out the bad feeling. i believe i said something like "do you smell that? it smells like some animal died" then i spat to the floor like 3-4 times in a row.

i don't really know what is the big deal about kissing, i haven't had a fond of kissing ever since though.

ohh, i just remembered when another girl kissed me for the first time on the cheek then i jumped up and down all happy like a dork. she asked me, "are you ok?" i didn't say anything. at that time i was probably like 10 years old though.


----------



## MrZi (Mar 31, 2011)

happy for you!


----------



## Dale Cooper (Jul 6, 2011)

Woohoo!

Congratulations!

x


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

King Moonracer said:


> One small step for man, one giant ****in leap for a guy with SA.
> 
> Respect.


LMAO!

btw im jealous! congratulations!!


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I was 5. He was 5. We were in a closet playing hide and seek from his brother. 

It wasn't as romantic as it sounds.


----------



## introvert33 (Jun 23, 2010)

aww, yay! And it sounds like its going well too


----------



## Surrender (Jul 19, 2010)

congrats man!


----------



## bbarn (Dec 22, 2007)

thats great man, she's into you


----------



## Dan iel (Feb 13, 2011)

Krikorian said:


> Welcome to the world of sexual performance anxiety!


Ahahaha.

I am happy for you, feels good


----------



## thereareothers (Jul 15, 2011)

Perkins said:


> I was 5. He was 5. We were in a closet playing hide and seek from his brother.
> 
> It wasn't as romantic as it sounds.


lol, I know what you mean. If it makes you feel better, a person once told me that it doesn't count until you're twelve


----------



## theraven (Feb 27, 2011)

Congratulations! It's a great feeling, isn't it?
It's been over a year since I've felt that way. It sucks.


----------



## davidigm (Jun 13, 2011)

Felicidades!
It's pretty hard to take the first step, I've never done it


----------



## soo (Oct 26, 2010)

Krikorian:1059090184 said:


> Welcome to the world of sexual performance anxiety!


 HA! (no offence) good move dude


----------



## wootmehver (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations, this brought back memories of my last kiss when I was a Roman soldier stationed in Britain two millennia ago and kissed a cute celtic gal.


----------

